# Fertilizer water in



## dleonard11122 (Jun 24, 2020)

Roughly how long does it take for fertilizer to be safely 'watered in'?

We are getting anywhere from 1"-1.5" of rain starting later Wednesday, with the bulk of it coming Thursday and Thursday night into Friday.

Am I safe to put down quick-release fertilizer today (Tuesday) and get it watered in with 0.25" of irrigation? Or would I still be risking losing fertilizer to leeching?

I guess another way to ask is how long does it take the grass plant to uptake the nutrients from fertilizer once they are present in the soil?


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

It differs for everyone.....PH, grass type, soil type, fert brand etc. Just avoid letting it sit on grass in extreme temps >80deg. You should be fine, will learn as you experiment with it  Give it 3-4 days if no change I'll say try a low N/M rate again if you worried it might get leeched.


----------



## dleonard11122 (Jun 24, 2020)

I ended up giving it a go, I think it'll end up being fine.


----------

